# WG comic lovers - help support the PW!



## fatgirl33 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi folks, I'm not sure I picked the right forum for this, but it's fantasy WG related, soooo...  

I am in the midst of preparing for a brand new comic book which will begin posting at the start of August _(if you're not familiar with the Ponderous Woman comics and would like to check them out, click on the link in my sig line)_. In the meantime, some other neat stuff is getting posted to the site, so if you're interested in that kind of thing, by all means, please check it out!

If you're _really_ interested in this sort of thing, can I please recommend that you check out the full-length comic I have for sale, Not As They Seem. Every sale will help support the website and keep the rest of the content free! It's a story that I'm very proud of, and spent over a year working on to get it published.



​
And don't let the cover let you believe that everyone stays all that thin, either...  



​
Thanks, and sorry for the telethon post! Please go back to your regularly scheduled reading n' posting...
Brenda


----------



## Zoom (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, a talking elbow dimple. 

Seriously, though, the PW website is a worthy cause. If you're an FA who's never seen Brenda's work, you're like a sci-fi fan who never saw any of the Star Trek movies. And Biggie did guest art in one issue...


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll certainly be ordering a copy of the new book. I really enjoy PONDEROUS WOMAN. It's a wonderful blending of classic Super Hero comic storytelling with unabashed gaining fat fantasy. It would be a guilty pleasure if I was guilty about loving fat and gaining superheroics. 

Can't wait to see what's new.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats a nice picture


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Seriously, though, the PW website is a worthy cause. If you're an FA who's never seen Brenda's work, you're like a sci-fi fan who never saw any of the Star Trek movies. And Biggie did guest art in one issue...



Thanks for the high praise, Zoom. Biggie's issue is fantastic, one of my favorites for sure!

Thank you so much!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fish said:


> I really enjoy PONDEROUS WOMAN. It's a wonderful blending of classic Super Hero comic storytelling with unabashed gaining fat fantasy.



Wow, I am speechless! Fish, I am a big fan of yours and check your blog at least weekly to see if you've posted anything new. Your talent is incredible and always inspires me, I wish I had your artistic ability! Thanks for the vote of confidence in my little comic! 

Brenda


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence in my little comic!



Thanks for MAKING it and entertaing me so much. The Ponderous Woman is a gaining fantasy mixed with Super Heroes!! What's not to love for a guy like me. (Who loves both seeing people gain and gain himself.)


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

Fish, your work is amazing!
But my kudos go to any artist not afraid to use their talent to portray something they love.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 17, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> Hi folks, I'm not sure I picked the right forum for this, but it's fantasy WG related, soooo...
> 
> I am in the midst of preparing for a brand new comic book which will begin posting at the start of August _(if you're not familiar with the Ponderous Woman comics and would like to check them out, click on the link in my sig line)_. In the meantime, some other neat stuff is getting posted to the site, so if you're interested in that kind of thing, by all means, please check it out!
> 
> ...


Must investigate this worthy phenomenon...


----------

